# Celeb BB 2013



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Starts Thursday, who's going to be watching? I can't wait, bet it's not as bitchy as the last one though. Hearing rumours of Rylan and Lyndsey Lohan entering the house....I really doubt that she will be in it though.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I found out it starts again when I was on the bus on the way home yesterday and I saw a poster as a bus stop! I literally screamed to my bf in the middle of the bus :lol:

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Davina wants to go in


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am looking forward to my fix of BB have to say. I have heard some good names mentioned however on the night it will likely be people we have never heard of!!! Hope I am proved wrong.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I might be making it up but I have a vague recollection of reading Meat Loaf will be in it? I saw a documentary following him - he seemed to be opinionated, full of himself and prone to tantrums so I hope he is lol


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

fierceabby said:


> I might be making it up but I have a vague recollection of reading Meat Loaf will be in it? I saw a documentary following him - he seemed to be opinionated, full of himself and prone to tantrums so I hope he is lol


 He is properly crazy and not in a good way, I'm not sure if I can be bothered this year but probably will get sucked in


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i really dont want Lindsey to go in, it will never save her career


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

If Meat is in, I reckon he'll be out early due to some kind of a breakdown.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Apparently Rylan is favourite to win but housemates haven't even been confirmed yet. 

I hope that it's a good line up! I want to see some bitchiness.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!!!! :thumbup:

I'm just off now to find the blunt spoons with which to gouge my eyes out!!! :arf:


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just off now to find the blunt spoons with which to gouge my eyes out!!! :arf:


Haha!! I never normally watch BB (celeb or wanabees) but I watched the last one that was on Channel 4 ( With Josie and John James) and loved it. I might watch this celeb one as I normally hear from my sister that the celeb ones are funny. I'll give it a go but if I feel like I want to slowly kill myself after wasting my life on it please don't gloat


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just off now to find the blunt spoons with which to gouge my eyes out!!! :arf:


You love it really MB! :arf:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep I read Rylan early fave to win it. I don't mind him as he seems a nice chap. Also Jordan/Katie but she was then a no no as her and Rylan are to alike in character  and Les and Cillia that used to be in Corrie.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i thought they got rid of this rubbish years ago


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

What a nightmare, Rylan and Katie Price :scared:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

just the thought of Rylan puts me off... hes not even a celeb *confused*


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Ooof Heidi Montag and her prat of a husband are also possible contenders and if thats the case then I shan't be watching.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

smudgiesmummy said:


> just the thought of Rylan puts me off... hes not even a celeb *confused*


You really don't have to do to much to be considered a celeb these days- He'll probably be more of a celeb than any of the others this year though- That is how it usually works!! He has the character! I heard Davina is doing a possible another guest appearance because it went so well last time......


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jon bda said:


> :lol:


I can't see your pic! :frown:



MontyMaude said:


> Ooof Heidi Montag and her prat of a husband are also possible contenders and if thats the case then I shan't be watching.


^^^ I don't even know who they are! :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> ^^^ I don't even know who they are! :lol:


And doesn't that just sum up CBB............ :lol: :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Ooooh it starts tonight! :thumbup:

Looks like this could be the lineup
Celebrity Big Brother 2013 line up: Housemates revealed? | Celebrity Big Brother 2013 | Telly Mix


----------



## lols82 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it starting. I can't stand that Spencer and I see Lyndsey Lohan arrived in London a few days ago but she has denied going into the house.


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Starts Thursday, who's going to be watching? I can't wait, bet it's not as bitchy as the last one though. Hearing rumours of Rylan and Lyndsey Lohan entering the house....I really doubt that she will be in it though.


If he's in it I will def NOT be watching. That man irritates me :mad2:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Weezawoo said:


> If he's in it I will def NOT be watching. That man irritates me :mad2:


I think he is quite funny actually  obviously shouldn't have been in the xfactor live shows because he can't sing, but he seems nice enough.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope there's some eye candy in there this time! :drool:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

SammyJo said:


> I hope there's some eye candy in there this time! :drool:


Doesn't look like there will be from the possible lineup! :frown:


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Cant wait!!!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Rylan should be great entertainment - will b interesting to see if his personality is the same as when on the XFactor

Yes it's car crash TV, but it fills a good hour every night ( 2 hours tonight)


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

How will Jim Davidson be in there if he has been arrested ? or was he just questioned ?

Either way I cant stand the bloke so hope he isnt in


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Mese said:


> How will Jim Davidson be in there if he has been arrested ? or was he just questioned ?
> 
> Either way I cant stand the bloke so hope he isnt in


Think the list was printed before his arrest, presume that he won't be going in now.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Seriously....heidi montag and spencer pratt? Urgh those pair really effin do my head in, they were in i'm a celeb a few years ago, dislike them huge amounts.....BUT i see Toadie is in it, awwwwww i love toadie XD


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

the only one i have even heard of is Frankie Dettorri.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was rather suprised to hear Jim being in the line up (before all this happening) wouldn't it have been rather awkward after what happened with him and Brian Dowling a few years back!?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Jackie99 said:


> I was rather suprised to hear Jim being in the line up (before all this happening) wouldn't it have been rather awkward after what happened with him and Brian Dowling a few years back!?


Oooh, what happened?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

From what I remember Jim and Brian were on the same reality type TV Prog and Jim made some remarks to wind up a few people but they could have been seen as rather offensive and Brian took the brunt of it. As I recall Jim ended up leaving/being asked to leave. So I would have thought it would be very awkward Brian interviewing him etc had he gone on!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

LOVE the idea of the Basement - Rylan HAS to be in the Basement, will be HYSTERICAL LMAO :thumbup:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm holding judgement on the basement for the moment. Hope it doesn't fall flat like most of the tasks they have tried to reincarnate in the form of the rich/poor divide that went down well firstly.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

What on earth is Rylan wearing, it looks as if it's not finished!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think Rylan is going to be great in there! But come on lets see some more HMs so many breaks!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Rylan and Frankie look hilarious stood next to each other! Little and large.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Shove her in the basement! She's annoying me already. :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmm a bit fishy that the one going to the basement was wearing outdoor clothes. Never seen that before it's always posh frocks!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Hmmm a bit fishy that the one going to the basement was wearing outdoor clothes. Never seen that before it's always posh frocks!


She looked a right scruff! Lol.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Another one with nice warm clothes on sent to the basement. Methinks I see a pattern here!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, how rude is Paula? She didn't even stand up to greet toadie, then said "oh, thought you was here to get me out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

Rylan to win cos' he's the best<3


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've never heard of her, but I've taken an instant dislike to her. But then again, she might have a nice side hidden underneath that coat


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I've never heard of her, but I've taken an instant dislike to her. But then again, she might have a nice side hidden underneath that coat


Think she's been with Simon Cowell :scared:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Think she's been with Simon Cowell :scared:


So she has bad taste when it comes to men then!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Bloody hell, his bits are going to get cold in that basement! :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Now we have the obligatory bimbo. The show wouldn't be the same without one, would it!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Bloody hell, his bits are going to get cold in that basement! :lol:


That made me splutter tea all over the keyboard!!:scared:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

:lol: couldn't resist!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Mmmmm looks like things could get interesting when Razor and Frankie end up in the house together.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

why is everyone going on about this show ive never even watched it or been tempted to


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> why is everyone going on about this show ive never even watched it or been tempted to


Fills up an hours tv slot every night! Can be quite entertaining too.

Haha, Heidi wearing a sparkly dress in the basement! :lol:

Why on earth would anyone pack 59 toothbrushes?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> why is everyone going on about this show ive never even watched it or been tempted to


I don't watch many reality shows, just this and I'm a celebrity. It's just a bit of fun watching these people who are used to a lavish lifestyle get taken back to the real world. They know what they're letting themselves in for, and get very well paid for it!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I don't watch many reality shows, just this and I'm a celebrity. It's just a bit of fun watching these people who are used to a lavish lifestyle get taken back to the real world. They know what they're letting themselves in for, and get very well paid for it!


ive never watched im a celeb either lol
and only watched x factor this year
saying that i dont watch much tv i just fall asleep 10 minutes into anything lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've never even heard of this last pair!

It's not looking as good as last years line up. I think that was the best series of CBB so far.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I've never even heard of this last pair!
> 
> It's not looking as good as last years line up. I think that was the best series of CBB so far.


I've heard on The Hills but never watched it!

Think the winner will be Rylan, Toadie in 2nd! Stuck for 3rd place housemate, maybe one of the women in the luxery house (not the t*t model). :lol:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

this year there is going to be soooo much drama with Spencer and Heidi :scared:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Toadie will win, he seems so nice and natural compared to most of the others. I love him on Neighbours as well


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

am i the only one that is disappointed with the line up?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

MrRustyRead said:


> am i the only one that is disappointed with the line up?


No, I am too. I've never even heard of most of them! But then again I'd not heard of most of last years lot either and it turned out to be really good. Here's hoping this years will .


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive never heard of 90% of them in there ... wheres the celebs


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

to me rylan is coming acoss as a drama bitch , and swear.. do they have to swear soooooooo much ... 


so far i like Gillian , Claire and Toadie


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

SammyJo said:


> I hope there's some eye candy in there this time! :drool:


Oh dear.... maybe not.... :thumbdown:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see what tonight's twist is!


----------



## lols82 (Oct 14, 2012)

I think tonight's twist will be that they swap the groups around 

I like Rylan, I didn't like him on xfactor. I think Spencer is an idiot I really didn't like him on The Hills BUT I think he'll be good viewing in the house.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I think the line is the worst it's ever been, I don't know who half of them are.
I like Rylan so hope he wins.
Utter drivel.... but I still watch it


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Very disappointed with the line up, majority are rather old, where are the fit young men > LMAO


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Why on earth would anyone pack 59 toothbrushes?


That's exactly what I said :lol:



MrRustyRead said:


> am i the only one that is disappointed with the line up?


I actually really like this line up!!
Im loving rylan! And I think toadie will be a nice one in there 
And I had the same reaction as rylan... 'omg its claire from steps!!'
She has to be the most well known one in their! Well to me anyway!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I know all of the "celebs" (apart from the Americans) I wasn't sure who they all were when I heard their names but after seeing their faces I recognised them! Could have been better celebs though  a bit disappointed that there aren't many young people in it.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

They have live nominations tonight - bet Rylan will be up for eviction  BB shouldn't have given him that mission, all the housemates will nominate him


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I watched the repeat today , I think it could be quite interesting, Dylan didn't irritate me much to my surprise: D


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad they got yesterday's repeated highlights over and done with quickly!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That igloo is amazing, I'd love one of them in my garden! (it looks bigger than my garden, but you know what I mean )


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmm Paula, do we think she was faking her 'pain' to get out of the Basement ? Cos i do


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I wonder just how genuine that little attack of breathlessness was?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

As soon as that Paula jumped out of bed I knew she was faking it just so she could go into the luxery house!  She said it was her left side but she was holding her right.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmm pardon me for being so cynical, but Paula taking ill on the very first night down in the basement seemed a little bit conveniant!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

skip said:


> Well I wonder just how genuine that little attack of breathlessness was?


Yeah i agree LMAO. Funny how her pain just vanished  IF she was genuinely ill she'd have left the House alltogether

When i was watchiing it i did think appendicitis lmao


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

willa said:


> Yeah i agree LMAO. Funny how her pain just vanished  IF she was genuinely ill she'd have left the House alltogether
> 
> When i was watchiing it i did think appendicitis lmao


I thought FAKEicitis! :lol:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

willa said:


> Yeah i agree LMAO. Funny how her pain just vanished  IF she was genuinely ill she'd have left the House alltogether
> 
> When i was watchiing it i did think appendicitis lmao


She's a fruit loop,think I'd be sleeping with one eye open in her company, funny that two of Simon cowells ex's, is that really the effect he has on women


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is Spencer always as nasty as this? I've never even heard of him before.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Is Spencer always as nasty as this? I've never even heard of him before.


I don't know who he is but he acts like a right d**k!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

And Heidi is a total pratt too. She's just so annoying! 'ooo we're on tv, we're on tv' Duh yeah that's the whole point of being there.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't think Heidi and Spencer should count as one, I'd like to see them split,don't like either of them up to now


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

skip said:


> I don't think Heidi and Spencer should count as one, I'd like to see them split,don't like either of them up to now


Send 'em back to America!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Send 'em back to America!


Yeah in separate row boats


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Awww isn't it nice to see how Paula has made such a good recovery now she's in the main house. You'd think she was never ill at all


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Awww isn't it nice to see how Paula has made such a good recovery now she's in the main house. You'd think she was never ill at all


Yes Its amazing how a prescription of luxury can cure suspected heart attack/ or panic attacks , drama queen and fruit loop that she is


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

She loopy! WTFudge was she on about, they were talking about singing and then she says something about being in recovery with 2 dead people.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok,she's got a coconut for a friend.ut: Erm that's a bit strange, isn't it?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

does anybody else want to see Alan Carr interview Rylan??
It would be hysterical.....the campmometer would go through the roof!!LOL:lol:


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Starts Thursday, who's going to be watching? I can't wait, bet it's not as bitchy as the last one though. Hearing rumours of Rylan and Lyndsey Lohan entering the house....I really doubt that she will be in it though.


I doubt it too, mainly because she would be deprived of X and X, which believe she is rather keen on.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> does anybody else want to see Alan Carr interview Rylan??
> It would be hysterical.....the campmometer would go through the roof!!LOL:lol:


I think that's a fab idea we should write in and suggest it


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Am feeling v smug as I managed to kick my BB addiction over a year ago as I found it took over my life! I won't be watching.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Luz said:


> Am feeling v smug as I managed to kick my BB addiction over a year ago as I found it took over my life! I won't be watching.


Noooooo! You must watch it.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hedi and spencer are already annoying me! GET THEM OUT!

Spencer is just horrible! and Hedi I think just nods along with whatever spencer is saying...

Split them up! see how they act separately!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Paula breaking into an attempt at "scouse" every time she talks to Trish is hilarious I noticed it straight away. She said it was her "acting" coming out.... she must be a crap actress then:yikes:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Paula breaking into an attempt at "scouse" every time she talks to Trish is hilarious I noticed it straight away. She said it was her "acting" coming out.... she must be a crap actress then:yikes:


Hilarious! :lol: Shes going to be one of they annoying ones.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Between them and the lovely Frankie, it's no contest. 
Get Spidie out of the house as soon as possible. Between them they have no personality and very few brain cells! A total waste of space!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Spencer reckons he's some sort of karate kid! Did you see him doing his moves in the garden. :skep:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cant stand paula !! Vile woman ...always got to hav done one better than anyone else !


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Really hope Paula stays cos she's a fruit loop


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

skip said:


> Really hope Paula stays cos she's a fruit loop


No I don't like her! Spitting her dummy out because she's been nominated. :thumbdown:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> No I don't like her! Spitting her dummy out because she's been nominated. :thumbdown:


Yeah but she's better to watch than the Americans he annoy me even more


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Definately Spencer and Heidi this time. Spencer is coming over as a nasty, self centered brat, and Heidi as a bit of a bimbo. I don't believe that they're never apart, except to go to the toilet! 

Paula next time as she's coming over as being slightly insane!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Eurgh that task was gross! :lol: *sick face*


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

And poor Rylans chocolate eating task wasn't much better. I love the face pulling when he ate the ones with the scotch bonnet in them


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> And poor Rylans chocolate eating task wasn't much better. I love the face pulling when he ate the ones with the scotch bonnet in them


Did you see his teeth covered in chocolate? Lmao. :lol:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I've seen odd bits as I channel hop. Can any of you actually hear what they are saying??  

Most of it sounds like gabble to me


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just get Speidi out quick, they're not team players and are just so selfish and self absorbed. Not wanting to do the food task coz they were married and it was against their vows was so stupid. It wasn't as if they were kissing the other person.
And then they decided not to do the task with the balls either, for the same reason, just silly,silly people. I hope they get voted out first.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

rona said:


> I've seen odd bits as I channel hop. Can any of you actually hear what they are saying??
> 
> Most of it sounds like gabble to me


Yeah! They just talk a lot of sh!t. :lol:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Just get Speidi out quick, they're not team players and are just so selfish and self absorbed. Not wanting to do the food task coz they were married and it was against their vows was so stupid. It wasn't as if they were kissing the other person.
> And then they decided not to do the task with the balls either, for the same reason, just silly,silly people. I hope they get voted out first.


I really want to give them both a slap,how ridiculous couple of drama lhamas


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

skip said:


> I really want to give them both a slap,how ridiculous couple of drama lhamas


You and me both! They really are the most awful pair of self serving idiots I've ever seen.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Pmsl predator poo :yikes:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

skip said:


> Pmsl predator poo :yikes:


That was soooooo funny. I'm sure she's not playing with a full deck, she's comedy gold. It's a pity she's so annoying with it!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I really hope that Speidi stays!
mainly coz I think they actually want to go. They remind me of the lazy kids in the PE lesson, missing the ball so they can sit on the sidelines!! They have already been paid and I reckon they are being deliberatley obnoxious so they will get kicked out and can have a nice holiday!
Keep them in til the bitter end I say...and ensure that people get all up in their faces constantly coz it would drive them nuts!!LOL


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> That was soooooo funny. I'm sure she's not playing with a full deck, she's comedy gold. It's a pity she's so annoying with it!


I don't know how Frankie and spidi kept straight faces,I would have been rolling on the floor in hysterics


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh my lordies 13 pages about people on BB.. 
I didn't even know who Rylan was until I watched embarrassing moments of celebs or something... 
I must admit I watched them go in the other night remember Gillian Taylforth is it out of deadenders and toadie out of neighbours.. cause they were on the screen when I was a kid...
It seems that if you can get yourself on the tv or in the papers having a tantrum or something then you can claim celeb status... Shocking...


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm gutted I really wanted speidi out first they just such a couple noobs


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

skip said:


> I'm gutted I really wanted speidi out first they just such a couple noobs


Me too, but they'll probably be the next ones out.
I'm glad Paula's gone. She was beginning to really get on my nerves with all the one upmanship. She's been everywhere and done everything better and bigger than anyone else!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Me too, but they'll probably be the next ones out.
> I'm glad Paula's gone. She was beginning to really get on my nerves with all the one upmanship. She's been everywhere and done everything better and bigger than anyone else!


You spoke too soon if they complete their task bb are going to save them from being nominated this time around,damn


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

skip said:


> You spoke too soon if they complete their task bb are going to save them from being nominated this time around,damn


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG....Lacy to Paula "you scare me when you start kicking things around" Paula "oh no, I can't hurt anyone, I have a karate licence" ROFL :lol: WTF.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Paula's been going on about Spencer being ill, did I blink and miss something?
What's wrong with him?


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Paula's been going on about Spencer being ill, did I blink and miss something?
> What's wrong with him?


I must have blinked too  told you she's a fruit loop


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

skip said:


> I must have blinked too  told you she's a fruit loop


Tis very true!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't think bb is on long enough, it was ott when they had it on 24/7 but an hour isn't long enough to really see what's been going on in there


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just been reading up on Paula, apparently she has dyslexia and dyspraxia. I wonder if that's what's making her seem so strange? 
Tbh, I've never heard of dyspraxia before, but from what it said in the article it could be something to do with why she says such strange things???


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I've just been reading up on Paula, apparently she has dyslexia and dyspraxia. I wonder if that's what's making her seem so strange?
> Tbh, I've never heard of dyspraxia before, but from what it said in the article it could be something to do with why she says such strange things???


That would certainly explain a lot and I must admit I wasn't keen on her at first but am gutted she's gone, I think its a real shame that she has been so misunderstood but I suppose its the chance she took going in there


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

It could be very interesting when speidi go back in to the main house, oh big brother what a tangled web you weave


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> I've just been reading up on Paula, apparently she has dyslexia and dyspraxia.


yeeeaaah, right..... She has dyspraxia and yet is a king fu expert who stops knife fights??:lol: More likely someone once said they were crap at spelling and a bit clumsy during an interview and so she had to go one better!!LOL:crazy:

I like the Speidi twist.. Should be esp good when everyone starts trashing them whilst they are in the basement.
(this is the first BB Ive watched from the very start...cant believe they sucked me in!!).


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

am so glad i dont watch this one.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I didn't think Speidi could get more irritating than they already have been. But I was wrong, they're even worse now they're in the luxury basement.

What were they on about saying that everyone voted for them to stay, or did I misunderstand something!?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I didn't think Speidi could get more irritating than they already have been. But I was wrong, they're even worse now they're in the luxury basement.
> 
> What were they on about saying that everyone voted for them to stay, or did I misunderstand something!?


I presume they mean the public?

When they were watching the tv and booing :lol: and their "favourite" housemate changed from Sam to Frankie to Gillian. :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh ok, I misunderstood. I thought they were talking about the housemates, but remembering it diferently than what actually happened.:crazy:

I don't know how old Heidi is, but the cute cheerleader chanting isn't doing her any favours .And Spencer just seems miserable all the time. I couldn't live with either of them for a day!

It's going to be fun when they get back in the main house


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

I didn't have a clue who ''Speidi'' were so googled them and found out he's supposed to be crazy lol, lots of pages saying he's brainwashing Heidi and won't let her see her friends and family, and i found this page saying he pulled a gun out on his friend because he took too long at the shop! The man is definitely a sandwich short of a picnic lol!!

Spencer Pratt Is Crazy, Pulls Gun on Friend - Softpedia


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Fireworks in the house tonight


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish Speidi really had walked and gone back to the planet they came from, coz they obvously aren't from round here!
Are they trying to be totally obnoxious, or is that the way they are in real life?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I wish Speidi really had walked and gone back to the planet they came from, coz they obvously aren't from round here!
> Are they trying to be totally obnoxious, or is that the way they are in real life?


I have no idea, but it looks like there is going to be a few arguments in tonight's episode.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking forward to tonight's highlights show, gonna be lots of arguments


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks this is basically the speidi show and is totally unfair ?

This couple have done nothing but bitch and moan , isolate themselves and refuse to take part in tasks , yet are rewarded by being given luxury food items and are able to choose a housemate to throw dog food over and then given the ultimate power as to who gets evicted .... What makes them so much better that they are being priviliged this way ?

I liked BB when it was fair and nominating was done by the whole house and not just two screwed up , spoilt little brats
this is as far from fair as its possible to get and is seriously turning me off BB


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mese said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is basically the speidi show and is totally unfair ?
> 
> This couple have done nothing but bitch and moan , isolate themselves and refuse to take part in tasks , yet are rewarded by being given luxury food items and are able to choose a housemate to throw dog food over and then given the ultimate power as to who gets evicted .... What makes them so much better that they are being priviliged this way ?
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you! I thought it was unfair enough when they got immunity from the first vote but then getting the power to put two up the next time too! :scared: I really hope they get put up and they go this time!! They are like spoiled brats! :angry:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Speidi are just hypocrites,why in speidi world is it alright for them to be so judgmental of their house mates and make comments but when the tables are turned they become so venomous and indignant. I think they nominated Rylan because they know he's probably the biggest competition in the house. Go Rylan!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just been messing around on google to find out more about them. They were on I'm a celeb US version in 2009. I can't find any vids or anything, but the comments are similar to what's on here.
I can't imagine them on I'm a celeb, no home comforts and eating things that move  Going to look for vids


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Heidis voice irritates the life out of me and Spencers crazy chipmunk face gets annoying. Hope they are voted out soon. Cant stand their self righteous attitudes.....nasty peops.


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Just been messing around on google to find out more about them. They were on I'm a celeb US version in 2009. I can't find any vids or anything, but the comments are similar to what's on here.
> I can't imagine them on I'm a celeb, no home comforts and eating things that move  Going to look for vids


I read that they quit ''I'm a celeb'' after like 2 days lol! They're useless, maybe Heidi broke a nail or something! God forbid!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tonites gonna b fireworks though!! ....cant wait!!!! :biggrin5::biggrin5::crazy:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Tonites gonna b fireworks though!! ....cant wait!!!! :biggrin5::biggrin5::crazy:


Yeah I'm looking forward to it, trouble is we don't get to see much of what happens in these latest series, there was too much airtime in the beginning but there's just not enough now


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

skip said:


> Yeah I'm looking forward to it, trouble is we don't get to see much of what happens in these latest series, there was too much airtime in the beginning but there's just not enough now


True! .....they need to show ALL the gory details :biggrin5:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Will Big brother please arrange for the men in white coats to please come and escort Speidi back to their 'special place' as soon as possible.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tonights show must of jumped shipped to itv , its like watching the jeremy kyle show.. the late version lol


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Just watched last nights BB!  Drama.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

to me the biggest game players are Heidi and Spencer and possibly Rylan


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

I will cry if Rylan goes, I love him!
I cried when he left xfactor and didn't know he was on BB until it started!!!

A friend even bought me an ''I <3 Rylan Clark'' hoody!! :lol: <3


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just watched the 'big row' again. Speidi were over the top with their reaction. If Razor had really wanted to, he could have done some real damage to Spencer, but he didn't, he was in full control of himself. I think BB only gave him that warning to placate Speidi and stop them from wanting their lawyers as they were demanding to at one point.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I've just watched the 'big row' again. Speidi were over the top with their reaction. If Razor had really wanted to, he could have done some real damage to Spencer, but he didn't, he was in full control of himself. I think BB only gave him that warning to placate Speidi and stop them from wanting their lawyers as they were demanding to at one point.


That is exactly what I said!!
Spedi were just as bad with the arguing etc, so why was it just razor who got done for it?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Go Razorrrrr!!!!!! About time somebody had the balls to stand up to that pair of egotistic pillocks. I had never even heard of them before BB.

I think that if Heidi one more time says (in that irritating as heck voice) "That is sooooo inappropriate" I will scream. Such an annoying worm of a woman.

Hope the British Public vote Speidi out ASAP.....Grrrrrr


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Speidi dish it out but can't take it, shame on BB for facilitating them


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Dying with laughter at razor getting waxed! :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

ginge2804 said:


> That is exactly what I said!!
> Spedi were just as bad with the arguing etc, so why was it just razor who got done for it?


It's car crash telly isn't it! So awful that you want to turn it off, but you can't coz you've got to see what happens


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

And now the food is full of bactria and they feel ill! Maybe Clare's giving them specially prepared food, I wouldn't blame her if she was


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> And now the food is full of bactria and they feel ill! Maybe Clare's giving them specially prepared food, I wouldn't blame her if she was


Maybe she hid the rotten chicken and kept it specially for them, I know I would


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

skip said:


> Maybe she hid the rotten chicken and kept it specially for them, I know I would


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Why are Speidi still allowed in the basement? I presumed they were only allowed in it for the one night?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Because they're getting preferential treatment. I don't know why they should be, but they do seem to be.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Because they're getting preferential treatment. I don't know why they should be, but they do seem to be.


Couple of people been complaint on BB's BOTS


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I know, I saw.  Some of the callers can be quite vocal


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Not sure who will go ....between Speidie and Lacey I think ...although maybe claire too .....

Do think Heidi and Spencer are getting preferential treatment but then I knew they would from watching them in the HILLS omg they were vile in that esp Spencer rrr:rrr:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Do think Heidi and Spencer are getting preferential treatment


well, of course! Could you imagine any of the other housemates causing so much drama in that situation? They are making the yanks look bad though..
there are the brits and aussies all up for a laugh, hugging, joking and letting it all hang out and there are Heidi and Spencer all straight laced, proper and unable to even crack a smile!!:ciappa: (oh my god! thatissoinappropriate!!)


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Speidi to go!!! It might just be really bad editing or the maybe awful people, who knows!


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Why are Speidi still allowed in the basement? I presumed they were only allowed in it for the one night?


I no, this annoyed me!
Tbh, if they need to be in the basement, then they shouldn't be in there!! There not taking part in the whole thing, so whats the point??


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm really hoping for an evil twist that shows Speidi in their true colours. 
They made such a fuss about what people were saying about them, when they were in the luxury basement, but the other housemates haven't been shown the nasty things that Speidi were saying about them, I'd love to see that happen.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I see the Pratt wasn't happy when Heidi was shocked by Ryan,pathetic


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ginge2804 said:


> I no, this annoyed me!
> Tbh, if they need to be in the basement, then they shouldn't be in there!! There not taking part in the whole thing, so whats the point??


Im betting that they told the producers they would walk if they didnt get the basement......and they are such good telly that BB caved!!
Lets face it the house would be a much more boring place if they weren't there to hate!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

They do need separating, it's not fair at all to have them together all the time. Bet BB won't have another married couple in the house!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Im betting that they told the producers they would walk if they didnt get the basement......and they are such good telly that BB caved!!
> Lets face it the house would be a much more boring place if they weren't there to hate!!


You're probably right about that. All that carrying on about wanting their lawyers and stuff when Razor said his piece, points to that. They're being given special treatment and it's just not fair on the rest of the house, or the viewers !


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Rylan doing the hoovering :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Finally speidi kicked out of the basement,bout blumin time


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Probably given in to presure from the public about that. I really don't like the way that Speidi seem to think they are the stars and the other housemates are just extras.


----------



## Leah89 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just foud this video of Spencer Pratt going crazy in the american 'i'm a celebrity' in 2009, if you ask me he needs to be in an asylum haha ut: he's a nutcase!

I'm a Celebrity USA... 2009 - Spencer Pratt Loses It - YouTube


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Spencer needs a course in anger management. He was being such a bully to those women, (sorry don't know who they were) I couldn't even make out what the problem was. Something about the lable on a bottle getting torn???


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im so over this whole speidi thing ... they are so far up themselves its unbelievable , she is just as bad as he is but instead of ranting and bullying she turns on the waterworks and the poor me attitude

Good on BB for making them go back into the house , its about time this pair realised they arent such hot s*** after all


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

They are a nasty couple, no doubt! Its a shame that BB couldnt let Razor have a go at Spencer. That man would benefit greatly from having the **** kicked out of him at least once in his life!!LOL
Oh, and very blond men shouldnt attempt to grow facial hair.....it looks really, really weird.:sosp:


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Im betting that they told the producers they would walk if they didnt get the basement......and they are such good telly that BB caved!!
> Lets face it the house would be a much more boring place if they weren't there to hate!!


I don't even think its good tv! Its getting to the point were I can't bare to watch it anymore!

Last night when they were complaining that they weren't allowed in the basement... YOU SHOULDN'T BE ALLOWED IN THERE ANYWAY!!!!! :mad2:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Spencer in that face mask was just eewwwwww.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Think that's the first time they've disagreed on anything (Lacey in the shower incident). Actually agreed with Spencer for a change :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Luz said:


> Am feeling v smug as I managed to kick my BB addiction over a year ago as I found it took over my life! I won't be watching.


heh heh! Not so smug now! I caught an episode, liked it, downloaded the rest, watched from the beginning and now watch it every night! Heidi and Spencer! :sosp: BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe if Speidi want to be back in the basement so much, then BB should offer them the choice to go back, on condition they stay there, locked in till the end or they got voted out of the show, which ever came first.

The evil twist would be that BB wouldn't tell them the basement would be back to how it was when the show started, until they were safely locked away.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Speidi need to be on the next rocket to Mars!! :yesnod:

I was gob-smacked last night. What a pair of insecure bitchy wierdo's! 

Oh and Rylan's belly top (dancing task) made me want to puke!

and thats the end of my little BB rant for the day :laugh:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Razor and his singing lol brill


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Luz said:


> heh heh! Not so smug now! I caught an episode, liked it, downloaded the rest, watched from the beginning and now watch it every night! Heidi and Spencer! :sosp: BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


That made me laugh  
I don't watch the ordinary one but I always seem to get hooked on the celeb one


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

skip said:


> I don't watch the ordinary one but I always seem to get hooked on the celeb one


Me too  (oh the shame of it)


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Well that's a twist and a half


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I was so sure Speidi were going out today. Have you noticed how when Spencer smiles, it's only his face, not with his eyes. I've not noticed a real smile in all the time they've been on the show.

I hope that at some point BB shows the other HMs what Speidi have said, I'd like to see the reactions all round.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I was so sure Speidi were going out today. Have you noticed how when Spencer smiles, it's only his face, not with his eyes. I've not noticed a real smile in all the time they've been on the show.
> 
> I hope that at some point BB shows the other HMs what Speidi have said, I'd like to see the reactions all round.


I think Spencer is dead behind the eyes,he's deffo got problems. Speidi are both so false and in or out of the house I wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them.
I don't understand why BB havnt shown the house mates already some of what speidi have said about them, BB havnt been unbiased


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

skip said:


> I think Spencer is dead behind the eyes,he's deffo got problems. Speidi are both so false and in or out of the house I wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them.
> I don't understand why BB havnt shown the house mates already some of what speidi have said about them, BB havnt been unbiased


I hope they do. When the other HMs saw that Speidi knew what they had said about them, they were so apologetic. I can't imagine Speidi apologising for anything they said.

If I hear Heidi go BOOOOOOO one more time, I swear I'm going to thow something at the tv. She needs to grow up, she's not still in school!


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I am loving Rylan!! :001_wub:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ginge2804 said:


> I am loving Rylan!! :001_wub:


That man is made for telly!LOL give him his own chat show!!:yesnod:

Speidi are really ****ing me off. I dont think Ive ever seen a less tolerant couple, the way they instantly turn on someone if they say anything even the slightest bit negative.rrr: I wonder if they were that bad in The Hills?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a feeling that Heidi isnt rotten to the core like Spencer. He is just an egotistical nasty piece of work.

I think he pulls Heidis strings. He is such a bully that I reckon she is careful to behave in a certain way to please him.

Not saying Heidi isnt annoying.....if she says "that is soooooo inappropriate" once more; I will seriously SCREAMMMMM!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Heidi makes no sense as a person at all... she is incredibly prudish and proper and yet has had loads of plastic surgery and is constantly covered in slap?? also if she finds everything 'so inappropriate' why does she keep going on reality tv shows??
I agree that Spencer is an immature bully but I think that Heidi is pulling his strings in a very subtle way!:yesnod:


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> That man is made for telly!LOL give him his own chat show!!:yesnod:
> 
> Speidi are really ****ing me off. I dont think Ive ever seen a less tolerant couple, the way they instantly turn on someone if they say anything even the slightest bit negative.rrr: I wonder if they were that bad in The Hills?


I no, one minute they love someone, then the next, they hate them. Do they actually have any friends??



chichi said:


> I have a feeling that Heidi isnt rotten to the core like Spencer. He is just an egotistical nasty piece of work.
> 
> I think he pulls Heidis strings. He is such a bully that I reckon she is careful to behave in a certain way to please him.
> 
> Not saying Heidi isnt annoying.....if she says "that is soooooo inappropriate" once more; I will seriously SCREAMMMMM!!!


Yeah I get that impression too.. You can see her a lot of the time just sitting there while somethings going on, waiting to see what spencers reaction is, and then she just copys what he does.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Speidi only have one redeeming feature....if that picture of them with some really cute dogs in the basement is anything to go by!LOL


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

ARRRRRGH, that's twice now that Speidi have been told what the others have said about them. Isn't it about time the others heard what Speidi have been saying about them?
This is so one sided, it's not funny anymore!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow can't believe how immature Heidi is! Also inappropriate bedroom action.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Everything appears to be inappropriate, as far as she's concerned.:yesnod:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Rylan or razor to win!!! Cant stand those total american nobheads  who do they think they are ??? Grrrr !


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Wow can't believe how immature Heidi is! Also inappropriate bedroom action.


I noo! She's saying that having a shower naked is inappropriate, and yet there they are in bed being inappropriate


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

ginge2804 said:


> I noo! She's saying that having a shower naked is inappropriate, and yet there they are in bed being inappropriate


It was making me cringe!


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> It was making me cringe!


Same!!

Talking about cringing, was anyone else cringing at the way ryan was trying to suck up to claire yesterday? :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The way Heidi was going on about her love for Spencer it came over as though she was trying to convince them, or maybe convince herself. You don't need to go on and on like that if it's true, it'll show.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I recorded BB so I'm only just watching it! Crying with laughter at Rylan dropping his towel. :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope that Speidi don't win. They are unbearable now, imagine what they'd be like if they actually won


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I hope that Speidi don't win. They are unbearable now, imagine what they'd be like if they actually won


I no, I really hope they don't win, just because they keep saying there deffo going to.. I don't think they would be able to fit out the door if they won.. There heads would be THAT big..


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome to the Heidi and Spencer show!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovin it, lovin it, lovin it!!! I hope they show the full thing tomorrow :lol::lol::lol:

Go Rylan, that told em :thumbup1:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm looking forward to watching tonight, Rylan is just brilliant


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Watched last nights episode this morning! Why did Speidi, get the best job again? Why couldn't they have had them 2 competing against each other with the other housemates deciding what happened to them?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

They showed something on CBBBOTS last night that was soooo good. I hope they show the full thing on tonights main prog.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Watched last nights episode this morning! Why did Speidi, get the best job again? Why couldn't they have had them 2 competing against each other with the other housemates deciding what happened to them?


Im getting tierd of them getting to pull the strings in tasks!!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow Speidi are just vile


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

They just showed their true colours and now the rest of the HMs know I wonder how it's going to play out!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> Wow Speidi are just vile


The thing is, they think they are the perfect couple and everyone else is just wrong. I don't understand why they have been getting such special treatment from BB and I really can't see why anyone has been voting for them to stay in!!

They're just :crazy:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Rylan and Clare talking in the bed was just so funny:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

They cracked me up, by the end of their conversation I was :lol: myself


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG mrs "that's so inappropriate" thinks it's ok to mess around under the covers.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I wasn't over keen on Rylan to start off with, but now I think he deserves to win after the things Speidi have said. Rylan is the only one, as far as we know that has stood up them and said his piece.

Oh, and can some body explain what drop me out means please!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I wasn't over keen on Rylan to start off with, but now I think he deserves to win after the things Speidi have said. Rylan is the only one, as far as we know that has stood up them and said his piece.
> 
> Oh, and can some body explain what drop me out means please!


No idea! Must be an Essex thing. :lol:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I wasn't over keen on Rylan to start off with, but now I think he deserves to win after the things Speidi have said. Rylan is the only one, as far as we know that has stood up them and said his piece.
> 
> Oh, and can some body explain *what drop me out *means please!


An exclamationused to refer to something unbelivable or incorrect.
I had to Google it cos I didn't know either


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

skip said:


> An exclamationused to refer to something unbelivable or incorrect.
> I had to Google it cos I didn't know either


Thanks.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Speidi have just shown how evil they can be, poor Clare, not getting her letter coz of them!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Speidi knew it would be Clare who wouldnt get her letter and that she was missing her kids ... so for them to refuse to be seperated for a short while was just mean , and then to laugh and clap when they heard the result was downright despicable


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow last nights was a shocker! :scared: - Spedie really did show their true colours last night - well Spencer did - I do think Heidi has a consience and if she were not with him she would be different but he rules her and she just goes with what he says - he has brainwashed her and there is now no hope for her lol

I think the other housemates are a bunch of pussies!! Rylan has my utmost respect as being the only one to call them out and say how he felt - the others are quite happy to slag speidi off behind their backs but have not got the balls to do it to their faces - and leave Rylan to take the slack and then dont even back him!!!  If I were him I would start to watch some of the other housemates too .....especially Claire - she is very two faced IMO and likes to whisper behind closed doors but then in an actual situation just sits back! 

I do think that Speidi were awful for clapping when it was said that Claire would not have her letter read out as she has children BUT on the flip side - claire did not mind saying that she hoped Spencer and Heidi NEVER had children which IMO was a very cruel thing to say just because she didnt like them so maybe it was just dessert on that one ....just playing devils advocate there because what goes around comes around


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I think the thing Clare said about hoping Speidi never had children is the kind of thing most of us have said at one time or another when we've seen a couple behaving in a really bad way. 
It's just a shorthand way of saying 'I feel sorry for any children they might have, I wouldn't wish those parents on any one.'
I think her remark has been blown out of all proportion!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I think the other housemates are a bunch of pussies!! Rylan has my utmost respect as being the only one to call them out and say how he felt - the others are quite happy to slag speidi off behind their backs but have not got the balls to do it to their faces -


except Razor...I think he is keeping quiet coz he knows he will get kicked out for shouting (or punching Spencer!) if he starts!!LOL
But I dont know how they are acting so normally either. I would of screamed at Speidi til I was blue in the face........
so def Rylan FTW!!:thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> except Razor...I think he is keeping quiet coz he knows he will get kicked out for shouting (or punching Spencer!) if he starts!!LOL
> But I dont know how they are acting so normally either. I would of screamed at Speidi til I was blue in the face........
> so def Rylan FTW!!:thumbup:


Oh yeah Forgot about Razor! he deffo would have kicked off but he knows he has to restrain himself lol :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> I think the thing Clare said about hoping Speidi never had children is the kind of thing most of us have said at one time or another when we've seen a couple behaving in a really bad way.
> It's just a shorthand way of saying 'I feel sorry for any children they might have, I wouldn't wish those parents on any one.'
> I think her remark has been blown out of all proportion!


Yeah I have often said stuff about people making crap parents esp if they already have children but that said I I would say they dont deserve children not I hope they can never have them..... claire was just jumping on the band wagon of slagging them off at that point and it was uncalled for ....sorry just my opinon


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Speidi are vile people. I think it comes from Spencer mainly but H loses any respect for being so gullible and following him like a sheep. Silly woman.

Rylan and Razor are the only ones to be true and stand up to the vile behaviour of this idiotic pair of Pratts.....lol. For that reason I hope that either one of those two win because they have been honest and true and not two faced...something I find really sickening.

I think that Rylan is just so funny....I was pmsl laughing with his comments to Claire about the Americans getting up to all sorts in bed. He is right up my street Rylan.....says it how it is...no messing... but if people rub him up the wrong way he (rightly so) gives them a verbal bashing. 

Go Rylan!!!!!!!!

The others (not Razor cos he is treading on thin ice after his warning) should be ashamed for being two faced little suck ups. They dont deserve to win imo.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Get Speidi out - yes they are making good tv but I worry that they think the British public actually like them. I feel a bit sorry for Heidi though she clearly worships the ground Spencer walks on... can't imagine why, he's a prat!

Hope Rylan wins


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

What Speidi did then, or rather what they didn't do. was just so nasty. They had a chance to redeem them selves in the eyes of the other HMs and the public, but no, they couldn't even spend a short amount of time apart.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow! Watching BB in disbelief. Still can't get over how vile Speidi are! If I was a HM I'd make their life hell, I'd also follow them everywhere never giving then any privacy because that would really irritate them because they wouldn't have chance to talk behind people's backs.


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

what horrible people


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

How messed up are them Yanks?! ut: :scared:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't believe how fantastic Spencer thinks he his when he looks like a giant tw*t wearing a face mask while practicing his karate moves. :scared:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, Speidi are going to get lynched when they get out of the house!! I think they might just have misjudged how much they can get away with and still have the public loving to hate them.....
now we all just plain hate them!!

cuddles needed for Claire From-Steps and LOL at Rylan and Trish attempting to gas Speidzilla in the bedroom with laundry stink!!:lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I really respect Rylan for what he did. To shave most of his beard was really difficult for him to do, but he did it for the team. And the way he's standing up to Speidi, without actually belting Spencer shows great restraint.

I'm getting so beeping angry with the Americans. They're not a credit to the country that they seem so proud of.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

What happened tonight ? Big argument?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how cruel were those two faced attention seeking yanks? So up their own backsides .............still they'll rake in the $$$$$$$$$$$$ when they get home no doubt. She is like a lamb following its mother..............they make me cringe.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG what a bad example those pair of tits are setting for america! 

I have to admit i HATED rylan in xfactor but i think hes quite entertaining in BB


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

And still Rylan is the only one to stand up to Speidi! :shocked: I just dont get the others - is it tactical that they are keeping quiet or is it that they really ARE a bunch of pussies!! - If I had been Claire I would have layed into the effers!! -she was quite happy to whinge in the diary room about them - and what she said was true so why didnt she call them out!! :mad2: I did feel really sorry for her last night but it has not changed my opinion of her sorry Claire fans!

I think Speidi will have a shock this week - they are under the illusion that they are liked by the public and that is what is keeping them in - but its just purely because they have been more entertaining than others ....with their latest antics I think they have deffo sealed their fate of being evicted on Wednesday and omg they will get a grilling hahaha


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> And still Rylan is the only one to stand up to Speidi! :shocked: I just dont get the others - is it tactical that they are keeping quiet or is it that they really ARE a bunch of pussies!! - If I had been Claire I would have layed into the effers!! -she was quite happy to whinge in the diary room about them - and what she said was true so why didnt she call them out!! :mad2: I did feel really sorry for her last night but it has not changed my opinion of her sorry Claire fans!
> 
> I think Speidi will have a shock this week - they are under the illusion that they are liked by the public and that is what is keeping them in - but its just purely because they have been more entertaining than others ....with their latest antics I think they have deffo sealed their fate of being evicted on Wednesday and omg they will get a grilling hahaha


Grilling or not they will still think they are loved! They are deluded!

The way she was banging on about being proud of being able to own a gun the other night :frown2: its people like them who should be locked away not given guns


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Grilling or not they will still think they are loved! They are deluded!
> 
> The way she was banging on about being proud of being able to own a gun the other night :frown2: its people like them who should be locked away not given guns


Oh yeah they are seriously deluded - they are in their own little speidi bubble - very strange couple .....they were on the hills too ....I dont think they can turn off from their "baddie" persona :frown2::shocked:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Just caught up with last night's programme & OMG  how hideous are those two? I haven't liked them the whole way through but last night clearly showed how evil they are and inconsiderate of anyone else's feeling. It's like they are away with the fairies and they live in this little 'Speidi World' where everyone else is not to be bothered about and they are the 'special ones' :lol: Aargggh they really make me feel :mad2:

I have to say that I was another who didn't really like Rylan in the X-factor and he drove me mad but seeing him on this has really changed my opinion of him, I think he is genuine and a very caring person. I like how he stands up for what he feels is right and is not afraid to voice his opinion - GO RYLAN, RYLAN TO WIN :thumbup1:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i have now watched the whole of last night and there name def suits them ... Mr and Mrs Pratt ... awfullllllllllll pair ... if anything they put shame to every other American out there ... if they were my family i would disown them ... i didnt think much of Rylan before cbb but hes changed my views of him... im amazed he aint smacked them one 


bb are letting them idiots get away with a lot maybe its becoz they threatened to bring their lawers in 


ive got a strange feeling they will win it and all .


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I have to admit i HATED rylan in xfactor but i think hes quite entertaining in BB


I think what is ironic (and wonderful) about Rylan is that he is so camp, outrageous and artificial and yet he is the person in the house whose responses I can most identify with!
He is managing to be totally fake and completely real at the same time!!:shocked:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Hubby has just reminded me that no matter how much I rant at speidi on TV they can't hear me


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's the most plastic apology I've ever heard. Surely the rest of the HMs aren't going to fall for it!:frown2:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> That's the most plastic apology I've ever heard. Surely the rest of the HMs aren't going to fall for it!:frown2:


After all that's gone on how could Claire and Tricia offer them pillows , me i'd make them sleep on the bare floor


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

dexter said:


> After all that's gone on how could Claire and Tricia offer them pillows , me i'd make them sleep on the bare floor


I know!! bloody ridiculous lol maybe its tactical on Trish and Claires part :ihih::ihih:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> i know!! Bloody ridiculous lol maybe its tactical on trish and claires part :ihih::ihih:


i hope so lol. Razor dressed as a woman lmao. What you see is what you get !


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Trish and Claire have lost my respect for sucking up to the Speidi monsters!!!! One time they had to watch that pair of vile human beings having to rough it and they come over all helpful and kind. LOSERSSSS!!!!

Razor or preferably Rylan TO WIN!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

chichi said:


> Trish and Claire have lost my respect for sucking up to the Speidi monsters!!!! One time they had to watch that pair of vile human beings having to rough it and they come over all helpful and kind. LOSERSSSS!!!!
> 
> Razor or preferably Rylan TO WIN!


I dont think having a good heart makes them losers , tbh id like to think I could act as they did in the same situation

Speidi definately dont deserve anyone being nice to them , but isnt it when we least deserve something that thats when its most needed

And yep , Rylan to win


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

chichi said:


> Trish and Claire have lost my respect for sucking up to the Speidi monsters!!!! One time they had to watch that pair of vile human beings having to rough it and they come over all helpful and kind. LOSERSSSS!!!!
> 
> Razor or preferably Rylan TO WIN!


Have to say if it was me I would have let them suffer!! but then I have a hot temper so its not surprising lol:aureola::aureola: 

Maybe the fact they did suck up resinated far more with spiedi and made them actually look at their behaviour a bit ....its not easy to stay on a high horse when people you have wronged are actually being nice lol - they should really be embarrassed by their nastiness and then other peoples kindness :frown2::frown2: really gone off them now lol


----------



## michellequeens (Jan 23, 2013)

Rylan to win!


----------



## michellequeens (Jan 23, 2013)

Speidi out!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I do badly want to punch spencer and heidi!!
I can kinda see why everyone os making up to them though. Just imagine how awful it must be to be trapped in that house with no distractions and that level of tension! No wonder they are trying to diffuse it!

(although I am a vindictive, evil beeatch and personally would be making it my lifes work to make Speidi's lives miserable!!LOL:thumbup1.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

When Tricia and Clare were talking about Speidi, didn't they say something to the effect of 'we're not like that' meaning that they weren't nasty and they showed that by giving them the pillows. If that's what they meant fair enough.

I wouldn't have given them anything though. They don't deserve any kindness from the other HMs after all they've said and done to anger and upset everyone.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh for crying out, now Spencer's all concerned about the rest of the HMs, and giving them advice I hope they don't fall for it. It's just tactics now it's getting to the end.

Of course Ryan would be upset not getting his letter from home. He's thousands of miles away from his family. They won't be waiting when he gets out, like the others families will be. And he has a point about what happened with Clare, they all stood with her and refused their letters, it would only have been fair of the girls and Razor to have done the same last night and stand with the boys who weren't getting their letters. It was a bit selfish of them!


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

who on earth is voting for speidi?!!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

heidi dances like a hooker!  :frown2:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Pass the sick bag, and please shut Speidi up. What a load of cr*p, just for the cameras. 

And it's just sooooo inapropriate!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i really dont want them two to win but ive got a strange feeling they will


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> Oh for crying out, now Spencer's all concerned about the rest of the HMs, and giving them advice I hope they don't fall for it. It's just tactics now it's getting to the end.
> 
> Of course Ryan would be upset not getting his letter from home. He's thousands of miles away from his family. They won't be waiting when he gets out, like the others families will be. And he has a point about what happened with Clare, they all stood with her and refused their letters, it would only have been fair of the girls and Razor to have done the same last night and stand with the boys who weren't getting their letters. It was a bit selfish of them!


I agree - Really feel for Ryan.....the others didnt give a shite ....he was so right in what he said - just reinforces my dislike of Claire .....sorry claire fans

Im kind of glad Trish and Frankie have gone they were sooooooo borrrringggggg esp Trish I thought she was an absolute waste of bloody space - even in the interview with Brian she was in cloud cuckoo land and just didnt have anything to say she didnt have an opinion on anything - such a lightweight ....I think Paula Hamilton should have stayed in over her anyday!

I dont think Speidi will win and I dont like them but they do deserve to be in the final compared to who went last night


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Speidi took part in the quiz, I thought they said they weren't going to join in with the others. 

Spencer saying he wishes there was a celeb stripper show so Heidi could go take part. Talk about inappropriate! Who would want their wife doing that, I don't think he was joking, coz he doesn't appear to have a sense of humour.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

It's hilarious that Heidi thinks she's releasing an album when she gets out of BB! :shocked:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just cried when Ryan had his letter read out, it meant so much to him.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I've just cried when Ryan had his letter read out, it meant so much to him.


Must admit I did too


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't work Speidi out.One min their nasty, then they're nice, then they're being nasty again. What's real and what's not, I just can't work out how much is gameplay, just to win.
I still think they're awful what ever their tactics might be!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

LMAO Speidie what wanke
rs


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

willa said:


> LMAO Speidie what wanke
> rs


They are two of the most vile creature's to grace our TV screens and I hear there's some TV show they've managed to get where they basically travel around Britain saying what they think of us and our customs


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

skip said:


> They are two of the most vile creature's to grace our TV screens and I hear there's some TV show they've managed to get where they basically travel around Britain saying what they think of us and our customs


The can fook off back to America, I don't want to see them on my tv screen! :cursing:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> The can fook off back to America, I don't want to see them on my tv screen! :cursing:


As Heidi would say Amen!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Something very suspicious is going on in the show IMO.....:sosp:

Celeb BB 2013
The year of the beard!!!:w00t:

ut:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Even the body language expert said she was confused by Speidi and had never seen anything like it! 
No wonder we're all confused then


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Spencers little speech was hilarious, he was trying so hard not to laugh, and Heidi could hardly keep a straight face. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

It's the final! :crying:

Spencer's speech.....what a load of sh!t!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Rylan to win - he hAS TO WIN

Bet blooming Spidi will win - FFS


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope the pratts dont win!!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

willa said:


> Rylan to win - he hAS TO WIN
> 
> *Bet blooming Spidi will win - FFS*


Wouldn't surprise me! Look at BB the other year when that Aaron won. He was a right w*nker and got the most boo's every week but won. ut:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Who on earth is voting for Speidi? Think I'm gonna hunt them down lol

Just hope that Rylan wins


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

If Speidi win then it's been fixed. 

Razors's so funny, it's a shame he didn't get to the last two.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Claire out omg am shocked!! ....not that im a fan but thought she wud b top three at least!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I tell ya it's a fix !


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

They are actually going to win aren't they! :frown2:


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

surely not?!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> They are actually going to win aren't they! :frown2:


I really hope not, they don't deserve it. Rylan does deserve to win, he been a good laugh, told it like it is, a friend to the others, an all round good HM.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I do think Rylan has been one of the best housemates ever, he is funny and seems like such a nice guy. He is the only HM i have ever known all the others love, no-one apart from Speidi has had a bad word about him.

If they win it is def a fix


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaay he won!!!!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

YES YES yes yes yes


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Wooooooooohoooooo!!!!! I have no reason to ban myself from watching it now. Sooo pleased for Rylan.

Just hope someone lobs a rotten tomato at Speidi! :lol:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

YAY My faith has been restored :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I was beginning to think that Ryan might have been right and it was Speidis millionaire friends who were voting to keep them in. They'd have been unbearable if they won! It's bad enough they came second, they think they're popular now!


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

thank god for that!!

i'm having to watch it on my phone as the snow has wiped out my sky signal!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd never heard of him before this (don't watch x factor) but he's lovely isn't he. He's just so happy to have won, and the call from his mum was just awwwww.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Watching BOTS, and it looks like some of the ladies have lost their hair brushes


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Im so glad he won rather than those %$&^& American idiots


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Woohoo for Rylan :001_wub: :001_wub: xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Brilliant for Rylan!! he deserved to win...
Lets hope we see him again after this (I think he would be an excellent tv presenter!).


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

wooooooooooooooooo for Rylan! Sooo happy!!

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------

